
Google Cloud: From “Up and Comer” to Full-On Threat - solocloud
https://www.idc.com/getdoc.jsp?containerId=lcUS44184518&pageType=PRINTFRIENDLY
======
solocloud
The battle among the cloud's "megaplatform" players – global providers of
IaaS/PaaS platforms – just got much more competitive. At the Google Cloud NEXT
2018 event last week, the company rolled out an ambitious hybrid strategy,
stepped up its campaign to accelerate AI adoption and ratcheted up its partner
programs and ecosystem. Google is starting to look a lot less like an aspiring
"up and comer" than a full-on threat to #1 and #2 players, AWS and Microsoft.

